# ec-1118 vs red star pasteur red



## kevinlfifer (Jul 30, 2012)

I made my Packlab kits with the red star pasteur red yeast in Feb. I have two paklab kits in primary using ec-1118 right now. There seems to be a considerable difference in the taste in this early stage between the two. Could be the kits, but the only other variable is the yeast.

Comments please.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jul 30, 2012)

Different yeasts will throw different tastes. That's the fun thing about having a large amount of juice to play with. Do a number of different batches with different yeasts and find the one you like the best. The same yeast will also have different tastes with different wines. Ie: if you like what a certain yeast does for a Merlot may not do the same for a Cabernet. 
In your case, two kits of the same juice and two different yeasts will give you slightly different tasting wine.


----------

